# There's a fluffy and white spot on my platy. Any ieas?



## Gplus (Apr 2, 2012)

Hard to tell in the picture could be an injury from bumping into something or fighting. Could be some type of fungus tho. Wait for a few more people to chime in to verify. If it does turn out to be a fungus quarantine the fish and run 1 TBSP aquarium salt per 5 gallons (2 days should do the trick.) From there you can diagnose any remaining problems. If that spot doesn't go away its probably a wound. Treat it with melafix it contains tea tree oil which is great for repairing fin and body wounds but isn't to affective against fungus. Also, light discourages fungus growth so keep the tank lit and maybe a temp increase to 80-82*F. Good luck with the little guy!


----------



## szenic (Aug 15, 2011)

I agree that it's hard to tell... either wound or fungus. 

From my research on fish body fungus, it's generally not contagious and mainly spreads to fish who are stressed or injured, or can be due to poor water quality. I've read that you shouldn't increase the temperature if it is fungus because it speeds its growth. 

How big is your tank? To be safe, I would treat the whole tank if it's not too large. I've had fungus once in the past and it affected two of my fish and spread to a third. I didn't quarantine them and it didn't spread to any other fish. When I increased the temp the fungus spread and grew thicker. I tried quick cure at first because its active ingredients are supposed to be effective against fungus, but after a week it wasn't getting better. So I treated the whole tank with kanaplex and the fungus was gone in less than a week. 

You should continue to watch her and see if the "fungus" spreads or gets thicker. If it does it probably is body fungus. I would use the salt and melafix before getting into the stronger meds (kanaplex or maracyn). I am not an expert in any of this, so if I have any info wrong ppl should feel free to chime in.

Oh, and water changes are always a good thing. Maybe 25-30% every other day for your platy.


----------



## Gplus (Apr 2, 2012)

"I've read that you shouldn't increase the temperature if it is fungus because it speeds its growth"

Wow I've always been under the impression raising temps help relieve parasite problems.Guess its different with a fungus. Thanks for the info! Ya learn something new everyday!


----------



## Mellow (Apr 28, 2012)

Hi guys,

Sorry it's taken me quite some time to reply - life gets pretty busy sometimes! I did follow a combination of both your advice, I went out and bought melafix (I've already got some aquarium salt) to have it on hand in case it didn't go away. 

I took her out of the containment tank and put her back with the other fish after reading szenic's experience with fungus. In the end though, it seems to have almost completely gone without having to use the melafix.

While watching her though, I did add some aquarium salt and did the water changes suggested. When I look _really_ closely now, I can see that the "dot/spot/mark" is still there, but very small and all the other fish are fine. She also seems to be quite normal, which is a good thing! 

Thanks again!


----------

